# enlarger/darkroom questions



## joyride (Jan 3, 2006)

I have been looking for a darkroom set.  I dont need anything good, just cheap and will do basic B&W 35mm.  I have been looking on ebay for something inexpensive and ran across a cheap Durst M600.  It was left in a house and the guy said he didnt know if it worked.  He also had some other darkroom gear (safelights, ect...) and just wants to get rid of it.  I can go there and chech it out to make sure it all works, however, I know nothing about this enlarger.  Will it work for me?  Anything I should know abotu them?  How much would one be worth?  Any help would be appreciated.

I will post some pics when i get them for some more feedback


----------



## danalec99 (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm moving this to the Darkroom section where you can get more views/responses.


----------



## joyride (Jan 3, 2006)

yeah, i figured that I posted that in the wrong place after I did it...

Anyway, i got some pictures, and what worries me is that other spoke about the enlarger not being able to accept a 35 mm?  It sounded as though they were talking about some being a 35 mm and others an MF enlarger?  I may be way off on that though...


----------



## df3photo (Jan 3, 2006)

Ive never used that type, but i imagion it would work for ya... if you can look at it first do so. .  if you can look at it just check for light leaks and all the parts you may be connecting lenses to or whatever run it up and down acouple times. make sure moving parts work...  see what kind of bulb it takes too... see if its something thats hard to find...  and make sure the neck of the beast is attatched good, if the table part is a partical board sometimes if they get wet they can fall apart but you could always replace it with plywood just make sure everything is good and square....
 other than that good luck!


----------

